# Recommendations for a LWB panel van



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Son has to buy a LWB van for courier work. I know there are experienced transport members on here, would appreciate advice please as to year and make.Reliability is paramount.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Son has to buy a LWB van for courier work. I know there are experienced transport members on here, would appreciate advice please as to year and make.Reliability is paramount.
> 
> cabby


Well I have a lot of experience of driving many vans, but they were always in fleets so one got whatever van was on the road, so to ascertain 'reliability' I suggest you talk to fleet managers - try the courier companies and try to talk to them, although some of them use owner/drivers.

The other source of information might be leasing companies, who have large fleets and statistically have more across-the-board information.

Just some pointers.

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can only pass on my sons thoughts, he does work as a courier.

He has driven many but raves about the Mercedes Sprinter as a reliable workhorse, as with any work required vehicle, regular and correct servicing is key to keeping it on the road.

As to year and make, it really depends on the budget I would have thought.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another vote for Merc Sprinter, I chap I know runs a light haulage business (newspapers mostly) he swears by them BUT as others have said, regular maintenance is not an option, it's essential. If he goes for one DONT take it to a Merc car dealership, there are specialised truck workshops that work 24/7 and are vastly cheaper (and they know what they are doing 'cos they see thousands of sprinters a year.

Andy

P.s. Manual not Sprintshift !!!!!!!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have now been assured that the Merc sprinter is the vehicle we need, a 313 CDi LWB but what is the 4.3 metre.is that the cubic load capacity.Only we need the length really for long loads.


cabby


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

cabby said:


> I have now been assured that the Merc sprinter is the vehicle we need, a 313 CDi LWB but what is the 4.3 metre.is that the cubic load capacity.Only we need the length really for long loads.
> 
> cabby


Load Area Dimensions below cabby, 313 is 3litre and 130 bhp, the high level roof model capacity is 14.0m3.

Taken from here.......

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/mercedes/sprinter

Terry


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Our last van was a 3ltr Comformatic Ducato and we had it 6 years and did 50k in it with no problems apart for a new clutch at 40k. It was a bog standard 650 Tribute and I would have a another tomorrow (3tr Comfo) if I could. I have friends who have had the Mercs 3tr and 2,2 ,s and they have had more problems than we have in the same amount of time, I would love a Mercs, but on their experiences, paying top dollar is not always getting top product. Even Rolls Royce fail to proceed. So 3ltr Comformatic is my choice at present although it has been phased out the new EU legislation I believe,so it would be have to be 2016 end of season or the new lesser cc but similar HP.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As an ex courier, It'd have to be either the Sprinter 311 (not as thirsty) XLWB or the Ducato 2.2 120bhp H3L4, no point in having the hi BHP engines, unless he does a lot of back loads it's be running empty 50% of the time, and even when max full weight wise the lower power manages fine anyway, and as we're getting more and more smart motorways, he's going to be stuck at 70 ish most of the time anyway.

Is he subbing or going totally on his own, if subbing he'll need a newer van, on his own can go older and save money, and not be afraid of higher mileages, I had two Sprinters with 700k + miles with no engine problems, but they were the 312 versions from a while ago, ditto on the Ducatos. if he's found a regular run, it would pay him to get in with a couple of courier companies in the destination town/s and let them know in advance when he's coming their way.

Personally I gave it up as it was getting more and more difficult to make a living, (even though I was working 12 hours a day) the pallet line outfits could move a pallet for £55 quid from Glasgow to London etc, no one can compete with that except as a back load, it is a very cut throat business, I found that the lads driving small Berlingo vans etc, doing local runs were making better money as they often had several drops on at the same time, not so easy to do long distance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oddly I just got an email advertising these two courier outfits for sale

https://mergernetwork.com/for-sale/courier-company-same-day-and-overnight-deliveries/386314.htm

https://mergernetwork.com/for-sale/established-same-day-courier-service-uk-and-europe/450430.htm


----------

